# Plastic bubble wrap



## outsidez (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello there guys, i want to ask if you guys know where to find bubble wrap for packaging and boxes for packaging..need to pack my gramaphone to bring back home... Thanks


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yellow Pages - Egypt's Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory - Local Search Engine


----------

